# VW Golf GT (MK7) - Protection Detail



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I collected my new Golf on Friday and spent the weekend applying protection to the paint, glass, and wheels. This was to be my winter prep also so the choice of protection would have to last me through to March.

Here we have the tools for the job:-

















*The Gtechniq products were new to me on this detail but following rave reviews of c2v3 I thought I'd give them a try.*

*I'm not very good at taking progress pictures and prefer to crack on with the job itself. So here are the after shots:-*


















*The basecoat for the paintwork was Werkstat Acrylic Prime to give the pearlescent paint maximum 'pop'. I then added 2 coats of c2v3 which made it look like glass :argie:*




































*The wheels were sealed with Nanolex Premium and the tyres with 2 coats of Gtechniq T1. I wasn't as impressed with the finish of T1 as I'd hoped to be but it will be interesting to see how durable it is.*









*Nothing to do in here as it came spotless :thumb:*









*Again nothing to do here but I like engine detailing so that'll be for the spring clean.*





































*
Kit List:-*
*
Pre-wash:*

AutoFinesse Avalance via Autobrite HD Lance

*Wash:*

AutoFiness Lather
2 x Meg's Bucket
Meg's Lambswool Mitt (top half)
Premium CYC Lambswool Mitt (lower half)
Wheel Woolies
Meguiar's Tyre Brush + AutoFiness Citrus Power

*
Drying:*

Open ended hose 
Polished Bliss Luxury Towel (pat dry)

*Decontamination:*

AutoSmart Tardis
AutoFinesse Iron Out
Meguiar's Smooth Surface Clay + AutoFinesse Glide

*Polish/Cleanse:*

CarPro Eraser
Werkstat Acrylic Prime - applied via Meg G220 V2 Polisher on a Lake Country glazing pad :buffer:
AutoFiness Tripple - used in the inside of the door frames and on the glossy door pillars.
SwissVax Seal Feed

*Sealants:*

Nanolex Premium Alloy
Nanolex Premium Glass
Gtechniq c2v3
*
Tyres:*

Meguiar's Tyre Sponge
Gtechniq T1

And after 2 days working on the car I'm going to enjoy it all the more knowing it's ready for the winter months ahead. For maintenance I'll be using a diluted spray bottle of c2v3 following regular washing.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work, love the car


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice looking like a NEW car :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, :thumb:.


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

Perfect..Also here's mine:


----------



## jy_oc_hx (Aug 17, 2013)

Love this car. Wish mine was still in this good nick. The front has about 8 decent sized chips out of the paint.


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Great work! 
Very nice car!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous job, the paint has fantastic shine and reflections. :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic job on a lovely car.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Fantastic job on a lovely car.


You sold me on the Gtechniq sealant, really like it and can't believe how cheap it is :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You won't regret it - I discovered G|Techniq when I bought my Mk.6, never looked back. I'm just in the process of detailing my Mk.6 pre-handover. Desperate to get my hands on the new Mk.7.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely finish. The looks of T1 look pretty good to me in the pics. What did you not like about them?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tidy steed mate, I have been a fan of Golfs and VAG stuff in general for years.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice buddy! im envious :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Guru said:


> Lovely finish. The looks of T1 look pretty good to me in the pics. What did you not like about them?


I'd have liked a bit more gloss like I got with Meg's Endurance or Swissvax Pneu. The gel seemed to be a lot thinner than other tyre products but I guess that is to do with the extended durability and option of layering. Next time I'll try a 3rd coat as I suspect it would have given a bit more gloss.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice car. Looks very clean, good job.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What don't you like about the finish of T1? I think its one of the best finishes out there.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Couple of posts up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quality finish. Amazing reflections you got there.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Looks stunning. Hope my GTD looks as good whenever I'm able to collect it (bloody DVLA and cherished transfer........grrr)


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, really does have a 'glassy' finish. Im going to have to try the Gteching range soon!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice and glossy, love it:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Only just noticed this, wow wow wow, what a fantastic job you've made of it - stunning! :thumb:

Is yours a GT?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks really nice. How are you finding it compared to the mk6?


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Really love this car. Congrats!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Only just noticed this, wow wow wow, what a fantastic job you've made of it - stunning! :thumb:
> 
> Is yours a GT?


Thanks :thumb: Yes it's a standard spec GT with the exception of the black pearlescent paint. The Gtechniq sealant has been the perfect choice for seeing me through the winter as it's easy to top up and gives plenty of reflection.



rf860 said:


> Looks really nice. How are you finding it compared to the mk6?


The biggest difference is the interior, feels more like sitting in an Audi or BMW. The MK6 was a very good car and I really debated with myself for a while before I decided to trade it in. Economy is good with my average MPG between 58 and 64. I had a DPF on the MK6 diesel but it wasn't a bluemotion engine and this one removes a lot more soot than it did.

A lot has been said about the electronic parking brake and start/stop but I love them, it's really effortless to drive.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Thanks :thumb: Yes it's a standard spec GT with the exception of the black pearlescent paint. The Gtechniq sealant has been the perfect choice for seeing me through the winter as it's easy to top up and gives plenty of reflection.
> 
> The biggest difference is the interior, feels more like sitting in an Audi or BMW. The MK6 was a very good car and I really debated with myself for a while before I decided to trade it in. Economy is good with my average MPG between 58 and 64. I had a DPF on the MK6 diesel but it wasn't a bluemotion engine and this one removes a lot more soot than it did.
> 
> A lot has been said about the electronic parking brake and start/stop but I love them, it's really effortless to drive.


Agreed about the interior. It's a huge leap over the mk6. I looked at many of the premium hatches before choosing the golf and in my opinion the golf interior is by far the best looking and not that far behind the interior in the a3 for quality. The quality was better than the one series and Merc a-class (very plasticky for a Merc).

ACC is great, I use it all the time. It's how cruise control should be on all cars.


----------

